# Bug out kits for the "crippled"



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a bad back,a real bad one,my 5th and 6th lombar are shot.

Now back in the day I could hump a 50 pound pack uphill all day and not think twice but now,even recoil is a concern and every ounce counts,my old BOB used to consist of an FN-FAL,ten mags,300 rounds of ammo,a khurkri,a K-bar,three changes of clothes,a sleeping bag,a recon grade med kit,small gotta have kit[nails,string,magnifying glass,tarpolean repair kit,a folded plastic sheet,etc..]a 45 auto,100 rounds of ammo,a whippet style Remington 870,50 rounds of #4 buck and 20 00,two quart canteens,a purification kit and a week's food supply...

Then the 5th Lombar crumbled and I decided on an AR CAR config rifle,5 mags,200 rounds of ammo,a Browning HP and 100 rounds,ditched the shotgun entirely,one full change of clothes and extra underwear and socks,smaller med kit,sleeping roll,pup tent,hatchet,two knives,three days food and one quart canteen water purifier and my gotta have kit.

6th lombar went and now I'm on a Draco AK pistol,4 mags,200 rounds,a sheath knife and lightweight hatchet,small Ruger 22 pistol,100 rounds,a sleeping bag,same med kit and a plastic tarp,a quart canteen,water tabs,and three days food.I might make it halfway up the mountain before coyotes eat me!anybody have any ideas how to lighten up further?:scratch


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe make a small travois and use it to pull your load rather than carry it- travois can go over terrain that other wheeled things can not. Or even find yourself a service pet(like a nice big dog) and train him/her to carry the side panel carryalls that I see some service animals use. A well trained dog might even be taught to flush and catch small game to bring to you and you can cook it to feed it and yourself.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Maybe make a small travois and use it to pull your load rather than carry it- travois can go over terrain that other wheeled things can not. Or even find yourself a service pet(like a nice big dog) and train him/her to carry the side panel carryalls that I see some service animals use. A well trained dog might even be taught to flush and catch small game to bring to you and you can cook it to feed it and yourself.


This is an awesome post. Exellent, useful ideas.

:2thumb:


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

You could try something like this Aid Belts :: Patrol I Aid Belt - CONTERRA TECHNICAL SYSTEMS, Unique EMS and Rescue Gear They have larger versions but I think this would keep the weight below your problem area.

I like the pack dog idea. I got a Rottie that is dummer than dirt maybe I will try to make use of his muscles instead of his brain.

The old saying if you don't have something nice to say goes along way.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Magus said:


> I have a bad back,a real bad one,my 5th and 6th lombar are shot.
> 
> Now back in the day I could hump a 50 pound pack uphill all day and not think twice but now,even recoil is a concern and every ounce counts,my old BOB used to consist of an FN-FAL,ten mags,300 rounds of ammo,a khurkri,a K-bar,three changes of clothes,a sleeping bag,a recon grade med kit,small gotta have kit[nails,string,magnifying glass,tarpolean repair kit,a folded plastic sheet,etc..]a 45 auto,100 rounds of ammo,a whippet style Remington 870,50 rounds of #4 buck and 20 00,two quart canteens,a purification kit and a week's food supply...
> 
> ...


Magus, I'm just a girl, but how about converting one of those self-propelled lawn mowers to a pull-type contraption??:gaah:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Dogs were mentioned already. There're also pack goats, llamas, etc. Plus if you can keep them, horses might be an option. If you're talking walking out only there are game carts. Don't forget two wheel transport either. The Rokon is a marvel at cross country travel and's easy on gasoline.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Magus, I think a pack dog (as mentioned previously) is a great idea. Years ago, I had saddle bags for my dog when I went solo camping. If properly trained, they can be a great alert animal and your 1st line defense. As a guard dog they can let you get a safe, good night's sleep. That might sound mundane, but fatigue can kill as surely as a bullet in the long run because of poor judgement and "losing your edge". With pack dogs, it is important, particularly with some breeds, to keep the weight of the packs forward toward the forequarters to keep from damaging the back and hips. 

Regarding weaponry, I'd suggest something like a scoped Ruger 10/22 with 50 round mags. Don't forget a sling. I can't think of anything you'd need to kill within 100 yards that you couldn't kill with a scoped .22. As a backup, a small .22 revolver for unexpected, close-in work. The same lightweight ammo for both weapons and you can carry lots and lots of it. Don't forget a string-type bore cleaner and a little gun oil.


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

Get the load off of you and on a deer carry cart.
If you can the only load you should have is your belt with knife, pistol(9mm or 7.62x25) and magazines 3 rifle / 2 pistol (this is below your damaged area)
As far as your mbr 
Think lightweight Ruger mini ?, M1 carbine or AR15 with a 20 round mag in it to lighten the weight. The others could be 30 rounders.

As far as that goes I think everyone should consider owning a deer drag cart.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

You might consider a pack goat as well. No need to carry food as a goat will browse on almost anything. And if you find yourself in a real bind with supplies getting low, you and the dog could eat the goat.


----------



## AnimalcrackerHerder (Dec 27, 2010)

A full size, fully trained pack goat can carry about 40lb. They follow you like a dog and are great in camp. We have used them for years now. Sorry about your back problem but it is good that you are looking for alt. plans. Any terrain you can traverse a goat will take with ease. Our dogs also carry a small pack and seem to really like the work. Good Luck!


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like quite a few options, pack goat, pack dog, horse, game cart, etc.

Looks like some really good answer. :congrat:

But, without knowing where you are going these are all speculation.
When you have your route(s) planned, and look at what it will take to get there, along with what you will need when you get there. Then of course the personal decision is there.

I am encouraged, you asked a rather unique, unusual question and got such useful ideas to help you solve your problem. :congrat:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Stuff to think about anyway.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Magus, Ive got it! What you need is a French maid! Hey -- she won't need bulky clothing, she won't eat much, and she could serve as a great destraction if you need to divert the enemy's attention. And if you're really lucky, she might be able to cook and clean up your mess kit.

Run that past your better half -- see what she thinks about it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Magus, are you married? If so, you've got your pack mule right ther-oh, here comes DW...

Have you thought about a quad runner or some similar vehicle? It'd depend on gas, sure, but if it'll fit where you're headed, a man who spent a lifetime walking with a loaded pack has no shame in hitching a ride now and then.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nah,single.My particular disability would keep me from preforming my "duties" unless she likes playing "cowgirl" 

Anyway...I saw a yard cart that can carry 400 pounds of crap,I might go that route........


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I do not think the cart will work, at some point you will wind up pulling and thats gonna kill your back. If you were to try cutting grass with a push mower you will have some understanding of how painfull the cart will be. I am not even going to kid myself a walking bugout would kill me.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Probably will me too....


----------

